# Do I need a bow press?



## Rogue Rich (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm just getting into archery and purchased a Hoyt Rampage XT (2012 model). My plan is to set it up in a "hunting" configuration but use it for mostly shooting 3D targets in the back yard, maybe some local 3D shoots, and possibly do some actual hunting this fall. Should I have a bow press at the house as a bow owner?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not a requirement unless you plan on doing a lot of work on your bow. If you bow has a cam-specific drawlength (not modules) then it may come in handy. I've been working on my bows for the better part of 3 years with only a Bowmaster. If I need extensive work or the strings taken off/replaced I take it to a shop. I'm currently looking at getting a table press, though.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you like to tinker....yes.....if you want to feed the addition know as Archery....yes. I shot for many years before I bought one and it has been a learning experience. Enjoyable, but an experience. I bought a Bow Time Machine. Press and draw board in one. If you are looking for one check them out. Very easy to use and a real nice addition to your archery equipment. Good Luck.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I shot for about 25 years before I got one. You only need it if you tinker. If you get into a lot of target/ 3D then yes, but for now just learn to shoot the bow. Let your local pro shop do the work.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

The need for a bow press is dependent on how much you plan on shooting if you are just going to be hunting with the bow you do not need a press however if you plan on getting into the sport of 3d and paper targets then it may be a good investment with a press you can change your own strings and cables as well as change cams and limbs to fit the type of shooting you plan on doing


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with Bearlee. It soulds like you are just starting out, if that is true, let the pro shop make any adjustmens you need and you concentrate on having fun shooting and getting your form down. After a season or two if you are the type that just has to do it to know why, get a bow master if your bow is not past parellel. I do my own work, but can tell you in the process of learning I screwed my timing of my first compound all up and had to have a shop fix it. Just my thoughts.

Ches.


----------

